
The changing height of Homo erectus - Jaruzel
http://johnhawks.net/weblog/reviews/erectus/changing-height-homo-erectus-2010.html
======
JoeAltmaier
I remember a fun(!) find of three human skeletons in a saber-toothed tiger
den. They were fairly co-existant (within 300 years?). So that was a rare
chance to compare and estimate variability within a single population.

